# Hello from a pair of noobs in Portland!



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome, It's good that you're reaching out to locals. Join a bee club, you'll get all kinds of advice. My advice is buy a queen. Plenty available now install her and let her work.


----------



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Kevin and Rebecca

Try to join the PUB (Portland Urban Beekeepers) they also have a facebook page you can join.
Someone may have a queen for you if you ask real nice.
Ruhl Bee Store in Gladstone sells queens til august, I would buy one quick unless you want the bees to make their own queen (75% success IMHO)


----------



## kevins (Jun 11, 2015)

We are PUB members (just went to our first meeting last Tuesday)


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

You've got good advice already. Welcome from NE Kansas, and I wish you well finding some resources locally.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck with your bees and I hope you get a quick resolution on your queen replacement!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kevin and Rebecca!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome, I am east of you a little. I usually let the bees make there own. We are pretty much wrapping up blackberry flow here so you will not miss much or gain much by running out and buying one.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome , We have a great Queen rearing club i vancouver, Northwest queen rearing club, we have a facebook page


----------

